

Ask HN: Recommendations for a bank? - martian

First, some background: For as long as I've had a bank account it's been with a credit union in my hometown. I loved being able to call back and hear the local Midwest accent and know the names and faces of people I was talking to. However, my credit union recently merged with a larger entity, and their support for my lifestyle and needs is marginal.<p>So, what do you recommend? I love the credit union model but fear it can't provide everything I'm looking for. Ideally the features I'm looking for: 
- easy access to local branches (in San Francisco now, but maybe elsewhere)
- awesome online interface; bill-payment is a must
- good service with good rates and low fees
- easy to transfer money in and out<p>I hope BankSimple will do all this, but what do you recommend until then?
======
peng
I like USAA.

It's ostensibly a bank for those employed by the US armed forces (or related
to someone in the service), but any American can freely open checking and
savings accounts. If you qualify for a credit card and insurance, you can cash
checks by taking a picture with your cellphone.

Amazing online interface (I design interfaces professionally, and theirs is
one of the best I've used), iPhone/Android apps, online bill pay, no minimum
balance required, free overdraft protection, and a refreshing lack of random
fees like those I've encountered at Chase.

The only local USAA branch is in Texas, but they reimburse ATM fees (up to $15
a month, I think). I've been traveling around the world for an entire year and
have had no problems. Customer service is fantastic.

------
code
Here are some recommendations from True Ventures:
<http://www.trueventures.com/recommendations/>

Disclaimer: I am not associated with True Ventures in any way.

However, I have been a long time customer of Wells Fargo and would vouch for
them. I love their customer service and have done both personal and business
banking with them. They're headquartered in San Francisco as well and are
available almost everywhere nationwide. Hope this helps.

------
bricestacey
ING has good rates, really low fees if at all, good website, bill-pay, easy in
and out. There are no local branches, but ATMs abound.

My favorite though is their checking accounts can have a line of credit with
super competitive rates (7.25% right now). And even if you don't go for a
credit line they don't charge overdraft fees.

------
m0nastic
I can sympathize, as I'm in a similar boat.

I love the CIA credit union, but their branches are all around DC, and I'm
planning on moving soon.

I keep checking the BankSimple web site to see if they're any closer to
launching, as I'm hoping to avoid having to open an account with Citi or
Wachovia after I move.

